
Welcoming Open API Spec 3.0 - lindybrandon
https://developer.capitalone.com/blog-post/welcoming-openapi-spec-v30/
======
bizzleDawg
After looking at swagger (including openAPI in this), api-blueprint [1] and
RAML, I've settled on api blueprint for writing documentation and even testing
since it allows you to generate JSON schema from the structures you build up.

It does need a touch more work to allow re-usable fragments in get arguments
and a couple of other areas, but it's certainly good enough for documenting
and basic testing. There's still active development from apiary as far as I
can tell and the MSOn syntax is really simple to become productive with.

[1] [https://apiblueprint.org/](https://apiblueprint.org/)

------
victor106
Looks interesting. Seems like the seeds are being sown for fintech to take off
with lot of big financial companies developing api's. for e.g:-
[https://developer.americanexpress.com/home](https://developer.americanexpress.com/home)

CapOne is definitely sailing ahead of others. How this benefits the company
remains to be seen.

Hope this won't be like other companies (mint, twitter, etc) which opened up
their api and shut them down or drastically reduced what dev's could do.

~~~
thesmallestcat
These are apples and cherry pits, apart from their coexistence on the HN front
page right now. OpenAPI is basically Swagger + bigcorp buy-in, see
[https://openapis.org/](https://openapis.org/). Whereas AMEX is offering a
bespoke API straight out of 1998.

~~~
KirinDave
Yeah, the buyin is deep. What we're doing there is actually the publicized
versions of our new internal process.

------
fatihpense
How does it compare to RAML? [http://raml.org/](http://raml.org/)

------
joshu
Wow, worst possible name.

~~~
lobster_johnson
I dunno, it's better than the previous name, Swagger.

